
The most successful malleable system in history - dmortin
https://malleable.systems/blog/2020/04/01/the-most-successful-malleable-system-in-history/
======
quickthrower2
I think good old RSS has a lot of potential as a malleable system component or
backbone. RSS = message queue subscription protocol.

You can choose your app to consume RSS, then transform other content on the
web into RSS feeds using various services. E.g. twitter posts -> RSS. If RSS
goes beyond blogs it could be great. Could pageduty be replaced with an RSS
feed, for example? Or even Email/SMS to some extent? Email is "expensive" to
deliver in bulk (see Amazon SES etc.) but I wonder if an API for "people"
delivered to them via RSS would provide a nice alternative with people
releasing one-time tokens to avoid spam, and then making delivering a message
to a bunch of people practically free like it should be.

